# FreeBSD Bugzilla ticket follow-up?



## Bobi B. (May 11, 2022)

I've opened a handful of tickets on FreeBSD's Bugzilla tracker and some of them are already resolved, but there are no updates in tickets themselves. What is the correct protocol? Is it expected that I should add a comment and/or change the ticket's status?


----------



## SirDice (May 11, 2022)

You might need to ping the devs on the mailing lists. Sometimes PRs get snowed under and fall through the cracks.


----------



## Andriy (May 11, 2022)

Normally, a developer working on a bug would be handling the bug report.
Sometimes a developer can find a problem independently and fix it without realizing that there is a bug report for it.
In that case you can update the ticket yourself.


----------



## Bobi B. (May 12, 2022)

After doing more additional testing I believe that (some of the) issues are taken care of in HEAD, but not pushed to -RELEASE just yet. I filed tickets against 12.3 and 13.0, but problems remain after freebsd-update(8). So the fixes (not security-related) will eventually be included in 12.4 and 13.1; does it sound right?


----------



## getopt (May 12, 2022)

Bobi B. said:


> So the fixes (not security-related) will eventually be included in 12.4 and 13.1; does it sound right?


"Eventually" sounds right all the time which may mean never. Without any links to one or more of your PRs it is hard to say anything substantial except pointing to some help pages:






						2.3. Understanding a Bug — Bugzilla 5.0.4+ documentation
					






					bugzilla.readthedocs.io


----------



## rotor (May 12, 2022)

SirDice said:


> Sometimes PRs get snowed under and fall through the cracks.



That's unfortunate.


----------



## grahamperrin@ (May 18, 2022)

Bobi B. said:


> … problems remain after freebsd-update(8). So the fixes (not security-related) will eventually be included in 12.4 and 13.1; does it sound right?



Can you share the numbers of the bug reports? Thanks.


----------



## Bobi B. (May 22, 2022)

PR 257732 -- a corner case of kernel compilation failure with specific configuration (when `VIMAGE` is disabled, 13.0); I believe that was fixed in HEAD;
PR 260467 -- pkg(8) utility issue causing failure when building nanobsd images (reported for 12.3, but now applicable to 13.1, as well); I believe that was fixed in HEAD, as well;
PR 260468 -- issues with updated Intel NIC drivers, where hardware VLAN is not disabled when respective flags (`-vlanhwfilter`) are applied with ifconfig(8) (12.3); I'm not sure about the status of this one.


----------



## Bobi B. (Jan 5, 2023)

Well, its been awhile, several `-RELEASE`s already, but some fixes are still not included where they have to, i.e. PR 260467; can anyone suggest any reasonable follow-up steps?


----------



## cracauer@ (Jan 5, 2023)

Bobi B. said:


> Well, its been awhile, several `-RELEASE`s already, but some fixes are still not included where they have to, i.e. PR 260467; can anyone suggest any reasonable follow-up steps?



Can you identify the commit that fixed this? It might have had a "MFC after" entry that was forgotten.


----------



## Bobi B. (Jan 5, 2023)

It would be this one. My issue is not that Bugzilla ticket is not updated, but that change set is *not included* in recent `-RELEASE`s.


----------



## cracauer@ (Jan 5, 2023)

Bobi B. said:


> It would be this one. My issue is not that Bugzilla ticket is not updated, but that change set is *not included* in recent `-RELEASE`s.



Well, the breaking commit was MFC after 3 days, but the fix was no MFC. That looks like an oversight. I would mail glebius and kevans directly. Certainly appropriate.


----------

